# Dumb Boss



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

we are electrical contracters and very little about fire. so my question is basic installation requirements for a class b commercial fire alrm system?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Like what? 



Bump


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

hooch said:


> basic installation requirements for a class b commercial fire alrm system?


Wire, panel, devices. That's about as basic as I can give ya.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

hooch said:


> we are electrical contracters and very little about fire. so my question is basic installation requirements for a class b commercial fire alrm system?


If you know nothing about fire, don't.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Well what type of occupancy, your boss should check will local fire authority; I’m a certified fire alarm Tec in Canada as well as a construction electrician and industrial electrician.
All the info is listed in can-ulc standards one for installation, one for verification and one for testing,
All this can get confusing; you need to consider building code, fire code, electrica, code. Then manufactures spec. 
I would tell him to sub it out or hire a fire alarm tec.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

hooch said:


> we are electrical contracters and very little about fire. so my question is basic installation requirements for a class b commercial fire alrm system?


You can check your local fire code as well as reach out to your local fire departments agency that checks the FA installations. They'll at least point you in the right direction.


Steve from NYC


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Well how did your boss make out?


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

well, got er done with the help of a real alarm guy. this will be the next semenar i take. if you want me to do something then at least give me the chance to research it so i don't look like a fool


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

hooch said:


> well, got er done with the help of a real alarm guy. this will be the next semenar i take. if you want me to do something then at least give me the chance to research it so i don't look like a fool


Well said...well said..

Steve from NYC


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

hooch said:


> we are electrical contracters and very little about fire. so my question is basic installation requirements for a class b commercial fire alrm system?


You might have to get a set of plans that are approved by the Fire Marshall before you do anything..


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

no we are on a" need to know base and we do not need to know" just get it done!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

It is spelled contractors not contracters. Talk about dumb. :laughing:


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

WOW that is all u have to ad to this? good one, but how long did it take you?


----------

